# Substance Abuse Facility



## patricia1992 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

I had a few questions regarding HCPCS and TOB. 

Does anyone have experience billing HCPCS code S0201 or H0035? When checking the HCPCS manual, H0035 is mental health oriented but I've heard many substance abuse facilities are using this code regardless. The HCPCS book says PHP, less than 24 hrs per diem for S0201. Is everyone wrong or am I crazy? Do they pay at different rates?

Also, for type of Bill 013x, is this only for outpatient hospitals? Meaning, if the facility is NOT owned by a hospital, the use of this code is invalid, correct? From what I understand, 073x would be the correct type of Bill for a free standing facility not associated with a hospital.

Any help would be greatly appreciated and thank you in advance!


----------



## sjsand65 (Nov 7, 2016)

It shows how long its been since ive been online....i work for a substance abuse facility as well, if you have any questions that have gone unanswered I can help the best I can. There will ALWAYS be issues with facility billing for substance abuse, but some headway is being made.


----------



## Rmarcushishouse (Dec 8, 2016)

sjsand65 said:


> It shows how long its been since ive been online....i work for a substance abuse facility as well, if you have any questions that have gone unanswered I can help the best I can. There will ALWAYS be issues with facility billing for substance abuse, but some headway is being made.



Hi! 
I wasn't able to send you a private message, but i also work for a substance abuse facility. I'm dying. Can you assist?


----------

